# Mini Dealer - Deals



## Ace88 (Mar 23, 2006)

Dealer in Charlotte are real unprofessional. They've been playing the "our cars are HOT" card since opening. To tell you how full of $hit they are go there and act like your interested in any one on the lot and I'll bet you seriously $50 that they tell you it's sold.

I'd rather walk then give Hendrick Mini my business.


----------

